
Show HN: Automatic image moderation and nudity detection - gsso
https://nullnude.com/sandbox/
======
brbsix
Wow, I'm really blown away at how accurate this is, particularly how well it
was able to discern between nudity and covered nudity.

Only odd thing I noticed was that male torsos were flagged for nudity. Is that
intentional?

~~~
gsso
Thanks so much!

It's semi intentional. We are constantly working on the deep learned models
twitching and improving them as we go and the one in the API workers right now
is stable, accurate, but doesn't have few major categories learned yet. The
newest one knows the difference between female and male torso, and will flag a
male torso accordingly - probably increasing a "covered nudity" confidence as
it appears.

~~~
Pamar
Congratulations, it seem to be pretty accurate. But it looks like it has
problems with b/w pictures?

Example:
[http://images2.gazzettaobjects.it/methode_image/2014/11/25/V...](http://images2.gazzettaobjects.it/methode_image/2014/11/25/Varie/Foto%20Varie%20-%20Trattate/Lear%201971-k4rG-U10049725290lTB-620x349@Gazzetta-
Web_articolo.JPG?v=201411251333)

returns:

{ ... "data": { "covered_nudity": { "confidence": 1, "result": false },
"nudity": { "confidence": 1, "result": false } } }

~~~
gsso
Thanks!

That's a great find, I'll add it to the test images. It might be b/w, it might
be that shadow above the breast, I'll check and let you know. Usually b/w
images passed the tests well, I might have not have enough in the test sets.

------
gsso
An API based on machine learning and few other algorithms for better
precision. Opened for public BETA 2 weeks ago, would appreciate an honest
opinion of its inner workings.

~~~
greggh
I actually have a need for this in a new project, I'll be showing it to the
team tomorrow. This is a great idea.

I tested it with a bunch of pictures and it was perfect.

~~~
gsso
Thanks greggh, it's great to hear. Drop me an email through the contact page
if you have any questions or need help with anything regarding the API, I'll
be glad to guide you setting it up if there is a need for that.

On a side note, what programming language would you be using to communicate to
the API? We have Python and PHP libs on github already, NodeJS in the works.

------
jusob
It does not work on Firefox:

TypeError: $ is not a function $( document ).ready(function() {

Maybe jQuery is loaded too late?

~~~
jusob
Also, the documentation seems to describe the requests only, but not the
response.

~~~
gsso
Thanks for reviewing! I am unable to replicate a problem in firefox as it
works for me now, but I'll try different versions and fix it if I happen to
come across it.

That's a valid point on the documentation, we have only included the raw json
response for each endpoint, I'll write descriptions for each field in them.
Thanks!

------
kevinyun
awesome service! May integrate this with [https://adcat.io](https://adcat.io)
in the future with a public feed feature

------
ilovecocacola
could you please tell me if my previous comment was inappropriate/violates the
guidelines? i'm new here. it confuses me that you replied to everyone except
me.

~~~
dang
It got hit by a spam filter. Sorry about that; those are tuned more
aggressively for new accounts. We've marked your account legit so it won't
happen again.

~~~
ilovecocacola
thank you!

------
ilovecocacola
do you log user activity or do i have to report mismatches manually? edit:
either way i suggest adding a feedback button so that users can teach the
neural network. - edit#2 example: [http://www.kenya-today.com/wp-
content/uploads/2014/11/chicke...](http://www.kenya-today.com/wp-
content/uploads/2014/11/chicken.jpg) and [http://earhustle411.com/wp-
content/uploads/2015/10/recalled-...](http://earhustle411.com/wp-
content/uploads/2015/10/recalled-chicken.jpg)

~~~
gsso
Oh this is a huge help that you found this situation now. The last one -
horses bodies - was the same, oval shape and skin with veins.

I do seldomly check the sandbox queue of images looking for those situations.
But I do not know about the user taught neural models. You can't trust the
internet to teach your AI as microsoft lately shown us. But I will implement
some kind of reporting system. Thanks ilovecocacola!

